# Sad story



## Be Lucky (Mar 22, 2008)

Did anybody see in papers that actress sarah parish's baby died of heart problems yesterday.think sarah 41 and it was her 1st child.so sad bernie


----------



## MAL. (Mar 19, 2007)

Yes I did read that, I think she was 8 months old. So very sad xx


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

http://www.nowmagazine.co.uk/celebrity-news/298249/shock-sarah-parish-s-8-month-old-daughter-dies/1/

Really so very sad


----------

